# Companionway Hatch Replacement



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently purchased an O''Day 222. It''s missing the companionway hatch. Does anyone know of a reputable place that could fabricate one for me from fiberglass? I have the dimensions, but not the old hatch to use for a mold. 

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

parts for ODay sailboats are still available,I believe the company is D&R Equip. in Fall River, Mass. Look nin the classified section of Sail mag. for their ad.They have all the old ODay and Cal spare part inventory. Very helpful.


----------



## Paulhoffman (Oct 22, 2008)

*Replace your companionway, doors and grab rails*

Hi,

Brighterworks might be able to help you. They make and replace companionways for Catalina and other makes. They replace brightwork with custom made high density polyethylene companionways, grabrails, doors, tables, hatches etc. You can see their stuff at brighterworks dot com.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Paul-

Believe the OP is talking about the SLIDING COMPANIONWAY HATCH, not the drop boards. Brighterworks does not make sliding hatches of any sort—just dropboard replacements. Not a particular fan of HDPE replacement dropboards, since most don't have the structural strength that is required for the job. IMHO, the dropboards should either be wood or better yet, LEXAN. 3/8" or 1/2" Lexan makes really nice dropboards that are very, very strong.

BTW, check the dates on posts before replying to them, since the one you're replying to is over seven years old.


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Where are you? 
I know a few people local to me, but don't know if they're willing to deal with non-local customers.

Ken.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Dog . . . . . . .

I can't believe one got by you! Check out the date on the first post.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow I even checked the OPs profile and didn't notice how old it was !

Ken.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys are too funny!!! The original poster has probably succumbed to old age and is now no more.


----------



## Gary3675 (Jul 17, 2006)

need 1 more post to PM....sorry


----------

